
In Trying to Ban Telegram, Russia Breaks the Internet - rapnie
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180417/13133139649/trying-to-ban-telegram-russia-breaks-internet.shtml
======
nasredin
Wrong. The Internet is fine.

The more correct headline:

...Russia Breaks Its Intranet

~~~
pimlottc
I think it’s safe to say the internet was pretty broken for folks in Russia.

------
siddhantsharan
Why would they have the ability to decrypt everyone's messages? Shouldn't the
design decision be not to know the keys at all? I wonder if WhatsApp knows our
messages too.

------
anonbanker
Hey, remember when Hacker News was awash with crypto experts telling you to
avoid Telegram and it's unproven hand-rolled crypto?

What a difference a year or two makes.

